# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  winstrol zambon

## mr.freeze

how much time it take for it to deposite!!i just got my new gear and i got two different glass. small one 9hrs and the tall one after 30hrs barely nothing need info.

----------


## Pensilneck

> how much time it take for it to deposite!!i just got my new gear and i got two different glass. small one 9hrs and the tall one after 30hrs barely nothing need info.


WTF??????? 2 different size amps of Zambon Winstrol ...
Can you post pics?

----------


## MichaelCC

WOW - 2 different glasses. Post pictues. That sound very interesting ...

----------


## mr.freeze

sorry i had trouble with my cam!!!

----------


## ajfina

for sure the one's on the right are fakes bro, those vials are to high , they made a mistake there on using those type of vials easy to point it out

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The right WINSTROL DEPOT is fake.

----------


## Bizz

the right one are fake sorry and it's don't take that long to deposit

----------

